# Official Kobe Trade Thread



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Tuesday, October 23, 2007; RANDY YOUNGMAN; Register columnist; [email protected]

Expect that a trade for the Lakers star will come by February, most likely to Chicago.

ANAHEIM -- Reading between the lines and the rhetoric and the speculation around the NBA, it now seems to be a matter of when, not if, Kobe Bryant will be traded.

There he was Tuesday night, in Lakers purple and gold, revving up the Honda Center crowd during an exhibition game against the Utah Jazz. As always, "Ko-BE! Ko-BE! Ko-BE!" was the most popular player in the building.

But will Bryant be wearing the same uniform when the Lakers open the 2007-08 regular season next week? A report in one New York tabloid Tuesday said not to bet on that one, "even if L.A. must accept an inequitable return" because "that's how repugnant he supposedly has become to the owner's senses."

Ouch. Is Jerry Buss that angry at the Kobester?

Perhaps, but it's more likely Bryant will be playing for the Lakers until at least mid-December, one team insider said Tuesday, because of the contract status of one player the Lakers are interested in acquiring.

Though the Dallas Mavericks and New York Knicks also have been mentioned prominently in recent trade speculation, most signs point to the Chicago Bulls as the most logical destination for Bryant.

Nobody knows what is or isn't going on behind the scenes, but Bryant has the leverage of a full no-trade clause in his contract, meaning he essentially can choose his next team. He also has an opt-out clause in his contract after two more seasons, so the disenchantment he expressed publicly in the offseason has to be taken seriously.

There is no urgency to trade Bryant now. The team can sift through potential offers and move him before the February trading deadline, if the Lakers aren't in serious playoff contention at the time, or it can wait until after the season. The team certainly can't wait any longer than that and risk losing him to free agency without any compensation.

And if the Bulls are the most logical suitor — and all indications are that Bryant would love to play in Chicago, where Michael Jordan became a star — a deal could happen by December. 

more in link...
http://www.ocregister.com/sports/bryant-team-lakers-1902936-chicago-trade#


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

I hate the bulls offer! Howard and Terry from Dallas is significantly better.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

something to keep in mind, is how many times the cali papers have said Boozer is a sure thing, JO trade is a sure thing, makes me think Kobe trade is unlikely


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

I read today that LA is demanding Big Ben... why? That's a stupid move.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

Yeah. OC register doesn't know crap. I mean I still believe he is gone if not this season then next for sure. But I dont think theres any push to get him out before Feb. If a good deal comes, I think the Lakers take it then.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



Ruff Draft said:


> I read today that LA is demanding Big Ben... why? That's a stupid move.



Well if were ditching Kwame maybe they want a good defender who can rebound on the team. But I wouldn't want him. He's old, and still makes to much money.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

We're demanding Ben Wallace?! Wow! Way to play hardball! </sarcasm>

I think Kobe plays out the duration of the season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

LA should look for Kirk, Gordon, and filler. Start a youth movement, but a good one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



Ruff Draft said:


> LA should look for Kirk, Gordon, and filler. Start a youth movement, but a good one.



I wouldn't mind seeing that at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

I would push for Deng, but if it came down to it, id take a deal of Kirk, Gordon, Tyrus and a pick. Dont know if the salaries would work though.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



Ruff Draft said:


> LA should look for Kirk, Gordon, and filler. Start a youth movement, but a good one.


C - Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown
PF - Amare Stoudemire, Ronny Turiaf, Brian Cook
SF - Lamar Odom, Luke Walton, Vladimir Radmanovich
SG - Raja Bell, Javaris Crittenton, Mo Evans
PG - Jordan Farmar, Derek Fisher, Marcus Banks

Kobe Bryant, Chris Mihm, Sasha Vujacic for Amare Stoudemire, Raja Bell, and Marcus Banks.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

How about demanding Deng, a future top 15 player in the league instead of an over the hill and undersized C/PF who relies on athleticism but is declining due to age. This is a perfect example of why I think the lakers front office is run by idiots


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

All the while... chicago says it isn't even talking to the Lakers...

So... deal or no deal?

Heavy odds are you need to actually be talking before one party can "demand" something from the other.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

Well due to the fires here I'm stuck inside of my house so I decided to dig up all of the team's trades since the Shaq trade. The second half of the post contains only the players that are still in the NBA.


Lakers Traded:

Shaquille O'Neal
Caron Butler
Gary Payton
Chucky Atkins
Rajon Rondo (Draft pick from Celtics trade)
Jumaine Jones
Cheick Samb
Kareem Rush
Rick Fox


Laker Received:

Lamar Odom
Chris Mihm
Jordan Farmar (Draft pick from Shaq trade)
Maurice Evans
Kwame Brown
Ronny Turiaf (Draft pick from Rush trade)
Brian Grant
Sun Yue (Draft pick from Jumaine Jones Trade)
Laron Profit
2008 second round draft pick

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Laker Traded:

Shaquille O'Neal
Caron Butler
Chucky Atkins
Rajon Rondo (Draft pick from Celtics trade)
Jumaine Jones
Cheick Samb


Laker Received:

Lamar Odom
Chris Mihm
Jordan Farmar (Draft pick from Shaq trade)
Maurice Evans
Kwame Brown
Ronny Turiaf (Draft pick from Rush trade)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

We've done a brilliant job, have we not?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



Chicago Sun Times said:


> There was a time when I'd have said Bryant is the most selfish, problematic punk in sports. The more I watch him, I see a maniacal competitor who has the same cutthroat urgency to win titles -- while demanding the same hunger from the teammates and management around him -- that Jordan possessed at a similar age. Funny how America overlooked Michael's tantrums and scoring flurries and rooted for him to overcome adversity and win championships, contrary to Kobe, who is viewed as a superbrat. Part of the backlash stems from Bryant's sexual assault case in Colorado, which happened four years ago and ended with prosecutors dismissing charges against him when his accuser was unwilling to testify. He has moved on, and, generally, a country has moved on while marveling at his ability to take over a game like no one since Jordan.


http://www.suntimes.com/sports/mariotti/608928,mariotti101707.article


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

Funny how Kobe can suddenly change anyone who hates him with passion (Mariotti).

Does anyone remember his Nike ad two years ago?


_"Love me or hate me, it s one or the other. Always has been. Hate my game, my swagger. Hate my fadeaway, my hunger. Hate that I'm a veteran. A champion. Hate that. Hate it with all your heart. And hate that I'm loved, for the exact same reasons."_


That one is just so true to its form.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

ronny saves the day


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

Cheick Samb is supposed to save our day, but now he's gone.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

Nah. Its funny how this "change of heart" from Jay Mariotti coincides with the recent Kobe to Bulls rumors.... coincidence.... i think not. they hate him when hes lighting theyre team up for 50 and call him a ballhog, but when theres a chance he may be traded to their team its a different story.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

What else is new? Who has ever had any respect for Jay Mariotti or his opinions anyway? He's nothing but a blowhard columnist who thinks he's bigtime now because of Around the Horn.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

ill never allow flopja bell on my laker team.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



LoyalBull said:


> All the while... chicago says it isn't even talking to the Lakers...
> 
> So... deal or no deal?
> 
> Heavy odds are you need to actually be talking before one party can "demand" something from the other.


Teams don't jus come out and say "we are dealing with So-n-so". That would be stupid. Getting the media involved.


If we dont get deng dont take any of those ****ty deals the bulls offer...most of the players in chicago are garbage. Most of them arent worth our time...If we traded Shaq to dallas we would have had nash right now..But the lakers are retarded.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

I can't understand why Chicago needs Kobe. I think they're fine just as they are and i like what they got going.



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Def Leppard sucks!


To hell with you. :banned:


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



magohaydz said:


>


that's pretty cute but i dont think it'll happen.


----------



## The Lake Show (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

People just love to hate on Kobe.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Bulls prove mental retardation*

Here's an article from the OC register in which the Bulls expect the Lakers to take *Nocioni, "OUR CHOICE" of either 6th man Ben Gordon or the overrated Kirk Hinrich*. Meanwhile the Bulls somehow get Kobe, keep their overrated "treasure" Luol Deng, Ben Wallace and everybody else. Wow! The Bulls certainly understand realism. Their becoming one of the most ridiculous fanbases on earth. *Any Laker fan would gladly trade any player on the roster (some even Kobe) for another legit superstar. The Bulls coveting of Deng is laughable. I wouldn't trade Lamar Odom for Luol Deng yet we're supposed to deal Kobe for nothing.* *Hinrich's involvement is laughable. He becomes nothing more than a middle of the pack player in the Western Conference where he'll constantly be stepped over by FAR BETTER point guards (Nash, Parker, Davis, Williams etc. etc.)*

http://www.ocregister.com/sports/bryant-team-lakers-1902936-chicago-trade


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

You're saying 2 of those three, which would include Nocioni? That's it? No draft picks, expring contracts or barely-legal young women for the Doc? You're right, that's absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

Oh we "may" get a first round pick or Joakim Noah _(OH MY GOD I THINK I NEED TO CHANGE MY PANTS!)_


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



koberules24 said:


> Oh we "may" get a first round pick or Joakim Noah _(OH MY GOD I THINK I NEED TO CHANGE MY PANTS!)_


Well, that changes everything. Throw in that ugly b*stard Noah and it's a super-sweet deal for the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

I hardly see how the Bulls are proving mental retardation considering our recent tendency of getting completely ripped off in trades. Factor that in with the very public offseason hoopla and they would be foolish not to try and shortchange the Lakers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



CubanLaker said:


> Nah. Its funny how this "change of heart" from Jay Mariotti coincides with the recent Kobe to Bulls rumors.... coincidence.... i think not. they hate him when hes lighting theyre team up for 50 and call him a ballhog, but when theres a chance he may be traded to their team its a different story.


Bingo. But he does have a point. Jordan was a grade A *******.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

When a superstar demands a trade, the team is not going to get equal return, why is it so hard to understand that.

The Bulls are trying to lowball the Lakers? Sure, but its a business world, if you get more for less, then its not a problem. No smart GM is going to put all the chips out at once. Especially the Bulls who are in a very good position, Kobe wants to play there, and they have the pieces to get him. The Lakers are not the ones with the upper hand, especially considering Kobe will veto the trade if he believes the Bulls have to give up too much.

Luol Deng will be an allstar caliber player. He is easily the best player on the Bulls right now and is a better player than Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

Sasha negates any bad trade.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

Trying to shortchange the Lakers and being completely insulting are two different things. As obvious as it may be that Kobe cannot wait to escape Lakerland, he's still the premier player in the game and may end up challenging Kareem Abdul-Jabbar for the all-time scoring mark. I think it's going to take a little more than a couple of marginal talents and a draft pick to pry him away.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



Showtime87 said:


> Trying to shortchange the Lakers and being completely insulting are two different things. As obvious as it may be that Kobe cannot wait to escape Lakerland, he's still the premier player in the game and may end up challenging Kareem Abdul-Jabbar for the all-time scoring mark. I think it's going to take a little more than a couple of marginal talents and a draft pick to pry him away.


Of course I don't think the Bulls seriously think that the Lakers will accept the deal, like I said, its an obvious lowball attempt, but business sense always tells you to start low, build up. Unless he is a complete fool, I could not imagine that Paxson would not be willing to let go of expirings and first round picks to pry Kobe from the Lakers grasp. Of course something like Gordon, Nocioni, Noah, and some first round picks is not equal value, but its not completely unreasonable either.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



koberules24 said:


> Here's an article from the OC register in which the Bulls expect the Lakers to take *Nocioni, "OUR CHOICE" of either 6th man Ben Gordon or the overrated Kirk Hinrich*. Meanwhile the Bulls somehow get Kobe, keep their overrated "treasure" Luol Deng, Ben Wallace and everybody else. Wow! The Bulls certainly understand realism. Their becoming one of the most ridiculous fanbases on earth. *Any Laker fan would gladly trade any player on the roster (some even Kobe) for another legit superstar. The Bulls coveting of Deng is laughable. I wouldn't trade Lamar Odom for Luol Deng yet we're supposed to deal Kobe for nothing.* *Hinrich's involvement is laughable. He becomes nothing more than a middle of the pack player in the Western Conference where he'll constantly be stepped over by FAR BETTER point guards (Nash, Parker, Davis, Williams etc. etc.)*
> 
> http://www.ocregister.com/sports/bryant-team-lakers-1902936-chicago-trade


EDIT


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

hope mitch hangs up on jim paxson if he ever mentions the name kobe.

sure you can call it low balling but i dont care you atless start with something reasonable. that package doesnt lead the lakers anywhere (rebuilding or contending) therefore its rather insulting. it's looks like the bulls threw package of garbage hoping the lakers would bite in desperation. 

i'm not surprised though, it looks like jim paxson has a history of throwing complete garbage packages to acquire a superstar. no wonder pau gasols not wearing a bulls uniform.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



David_Ortiz said:


> that's pretty cute but i dont think it'll happen.


:lol:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



dannyM said:


> hope mitch hangs up on jim paxson if he ever mentions the name kobe.
> 
> sure you can call it low balling but i dont care you atless start with something reasonable. that package doesnt lead the lakers anywhere (rebuilding or contending) therefore its rather insulting. it's looks like the bulls threw package of garbage hoping the lakers would bite in desperation.
> 
> i'm not surprised though, it looks like jim paxson has a history of throwing complete garbage packages to acquire a superstar. no wonder pau gasols not wearing a bulls uniform.


Your right, getting a combo of Gordon, Hinrich, Thomas or Noah doesnt lead to rebuilding for the Lakers.

Maybe you dont understand what rebuilding is, but its structuring your team around young talent to improve for the future.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



The Lake Show said:


> People just love to hate on Kobe.


Hey man, nice to see you drop by.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



Drewbs said:


> Of course I don't think the Bulls seriously think that the Lakers will accept the deal, like I said, its an obvious lowball attempt, but business sense always tells you to start low, build up. Unless he is a complete fool, I could not imagine that Paxson would not be willing to let go of expirings and first round picks to pry Kobe from the Lakers grasp. Of course something like Gordon, Nocioni, Noah, and some first round picks is not equal value, but its not completely unreasonable either.


Believe me, I know what you're saying and I don't disagree. I'm just commenting on how ludicrous Chicago's offer actually is (if indeed the article is accurate). Of course teams are going to start low when haggling for a deal, it's the same in any business transaction. But, making an offer like that (again, if it's accurate) is just a waste of time. Chicago knows what it's gonna take to get Bryant and it doesn't matter how hard they try, it's not going to happen for a package like that.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



R-Star said:


> Your right, getting a combo of Gordon, Hinrich, Thomas or Noah doesnt lead to rebuilding for the Lakers.
> 
> Maybe you dont understand what rebuilding is, but its structuring your team around young talent to improve for the future.


i was referring to the package of nocioni and hinrich. the OP never mentioned anything about thomas or noah. 

:raised_ey ...


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*

Wow, we are seriously getting Nocioni?:yay: 


Radman,Luke,Nocioni!


:clap2: Lakers!


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Wow, we are seriously getting Nocioni?:yay:
> 
> 
> Radman,Luke,Nocioni!
> ...


Add Chris Mihm and put Sasha in at the point and we have the pastiest lineup in NBA history! Or at least since the mid 50's.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: Bulls prove mental retardation*



Showtime87 said:


> Add Chris Mihm and put Sasha in at the point and we have the *pastiest* lineup in NBA history! Or at least since the mid 50's.


:lol:


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Teams don't jus come out and say "we are dealing with So-n-so". That would be stupid. Getting the media involved.
> 
> 
> If we dont get deng dont take any of those ****ty deals the bulls offer...most of the players in chicago are garbage. Most of them arent worth our time...If we traded Shaq to dallas we would have had nash right now..But the lakers are retarded.


Exactly. *In a normal NBA front office they would be insulted by shameless attempts to pry superstars but with the Shaq and Kwame Brown trades they've hit all time lows.*


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



koberules24 said:


> Exactly. *In a normal NBA front office they would be insulted by shameless attempts to pry superstars but with the Shaq and Kwame Brown trades they've hit all time lows.*


until someone gives me a link that shows me we could have gotten shaq for something better, people like you are just whiners.

shaq wanted out, jerry didn't want him because he was too lazy and wanted too much money.. what was the organization supposed to do?

although we got the bad end of the wizards trade, we needed a power forward at the time. yes, it was a bad trade.. but at the time it made at least some sense.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

for this to happen laker fans need to understand something.


kobe is disgruntled and wants out, specifically (and this has been documented numerous times) kobe wants chicago. kobe also has a no trade caluse and can opt out in two years.

kobe and the owner is on bad term. plus buss have publicly stated that dealing the superstar by trade is open.


from that point on, you guys know that there is NO way you guys are going to get a deal that you want.


nocioni is a go for the bulls.

now lakers have to choose if they want

hinrich or gordon (not both)

thomas or noah (not both)

1st rd pick

fillers.


but you guys have to consider that if kobe wants to win, then hinrich will have to stay and plus if you guys are rebuilding, build around farmar and javaris so no need for hinrich anyway.


that being said, i think the most likely deal will be noc,gordon,thomas,1st rd pick and a filler (khrypa,sefalosha or griffin is available)

i think you guys should be happy with that/


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



afobisme said:


> until someone gives me a link that shows me we could have gotten shaq for something better, people like you are just whiners.
> 
> shaq wanted out, jerry didn't want him because he was too lazy and wanted too much money.. what was the organization supposed to do?
> 
> although we got the bad end of the wizards trade, we needed a power forward at the time. yes, it was a bad trade.. but at the time it made at least some sense.



*FOR THE LAST ****ING TIME: YOU DON'T TRADE SUPERSTARS- THEY COULD BE THE BIGGEST *******S IN THE WORLD-
YOU DON'T TRADE THEM.* Least of all if you're not even getting the other team's best player.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

Threads merged. Had two topics on the same article.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

trade kobe to china...that will show him.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



koberules24 said:


> *FOR THE LAST ****ING TIME: YOU DON'T TRADE SUPERSTARS- THEY COULD BE THE BIGGEST *******S IN THE WORLD-
> YOU DON'T TRADE THEM.* Least of all if you're not even getting the other team's best player.


your man crush on kobe slightly bugs, but your ignorance... much worse.


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

The best trade i've heard of so far has been Amare and Raja Bell. That will make us a playoff team for sure.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



farzadkavari said:


> The best trade i've heard of so far has been Amare and Raja Bell. That will make us a playoff team for sure.


Thank you! Amare and Bynum would look very nice in the front court for a number of years. We go into rebuilding mode, but at least it's bearable to watch.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Some info for those who want Kobe traded*

Other than the Shaq and Caron trades we are looking good. :raised_ey


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

I would jump all over Amare and Raja Bell.

Amare and Bynum would be a tight front court no doubt. In a conventional system, Amare is best suited to play PF. He knocks down that midrange jumpshot with ease. Hes great at facing up and taking his man off the dribble.

Raja Bell would help us be a competitive team until the rest of the young guys develop. 

If we make this trade our staring lineup would be

PG- Derek Fisher
SG- Raja Bell
SF- Lamar Odom
PF- Amare Stoudemire
C- Kwame Brown

That's playoffs IMO and then after a couple seasons we'd be really good


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



aznzen said:


> for this to happen laker fans need to understand something.
> 
> 
> kobe is disgruntled and wants out, specifically (and this has been documented numerous times) kobe wants chicago. kobe also has a no trade caluse and can opt out in two years.
> ...



Well then to you I say, would you be happy getting Kobe now for a real trade that actually makes sense to the Lakers, or try your best to structure a team that can afford a max contract player that will be on the free agency in two years. If you sign Gordon and deng to big contract extensions . . . no room for Kobe when he opts out. Or you can try to package a deal that isnt total crap and actually get Kobe. I think you should be happy just giving up Hinrich, Deng and draft picks, I mean you'll have Kobe.


Everyone seems to forget that we still have Kobe under contract for at the very least 2 years. We arent just going to give him away and he cant just walk away. If Kobe does just leave after 2 years, then he has to take a pay cut from a good team, or go to a team that can pay him a max deal.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Yes/No please explain why?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

No.

There is no way to improve the team by trading Kobe. I would rather let him walk in 2 years than take back a bunch of trash. WE STILL HAVE HIM FOR 2 YEARS! Anything could happen by then.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

i agree... everyday we do not trade Kobe is a good day... we have the best basketball player in the world... once the season starts, as you said, we have two full seasons with him... lets hope things start to turn around...

winning fixes everything...


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



elcap15 said:


> No.
> 
> There is no way to improve the team by trading Kobe. I would rather let him walk in 2 years than take back a bunch of trash. WE STILL HAVE HIM FOR 2 YEARS! Anything could happen by then.


Agree. The NBA is becoming and is a win today sport and &^%$ with rebuilding. I said it before with free agency and trades you can go from nothing to an elite team. Trade the whole damn team and get someone to support Kobe, Jerry and Jim should take antisensitivity classes. I told my boss his is an idiot I still work there and we went drinking the other night. Jerry should go on TV again and say that will not trade Kobe and if he wants to walk after 2 years so be it. We can take that money and sign good free agent that year and wait for year after to sign a great one, and if we are successful with free agency at that time we will have on mediocre season instead of 4


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

If #24 goes, I would officially have no reason to ever watch a Laker game again, unless they playing the Rockets


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

Plain and simple, no. Kobe is the best player in the game and with the right pieces, the Lakers can win. It won't take much. Rebuilding is a total ***** for fans and I do not want to suffer through a decade of it.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*



koberules24 said:


> *FOR THE LAST ****ING TIME: YOU DON'T TRADE SUPERSTARS- THEY COULD BE THE BIGGEST *******S IN THE WORLD-*
> *YOU DON'T TRADE THEM.* Least of all if you're not even getting the other team's best player.


I love how you use ***Language*** , CAPS and *Bolds *to make you ignorant posts look profound.

There's is nothing wrong in supporting your player but you need to calm down and remember that this is just a Forum and don't take situations to personal

P.S Kobe just told me that he never heard of you and that he doesn't give a flying crap about you so you need to give the love affair a rest.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



elcap15 said:


> I would rather let him walk in 2 years than take back a bunch of trash.


Exactly. 20 Million+ coming off the books will be much, MUCH more valuable than any crappy package of "potential."


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



Silk D said:


> Exactly. *20 Million+ coming off the books *will be much, MUCH more valuable than any crappy package of "potential."


*....Just to sign a crappy package of free agents.*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



The One said:


> *....Just to sign a crappy package of free agents.*



With that kind of money off the books, we could get the best free agent on the market . . . Kobe Bryant.:lol:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



elcap15 said:


> Well then to you I say, would you be happy getting Kobe now for a real trade that actually makes sense to the Lakers, or try your best to structure a team that can afford a max contract player that will be on the free agency in two years. If you sign Gordon and deng to big contract extensions . . . no room for Kobe when he opts out. Or you can try to package a deal that isnt total crap and actually get Kobe. I think you should be happy just giving up Hinrich, Deng and draft picks, I mean you'll have Kobe.
> .


this is ridiculous. get a clue here man, kobe wants out and he wants chicago, we did not invent this idea nor did we even ask for kobe at the first place.

deng and hinrich? wow. sorry. seeing as kobe is the leagues biggest drama queen, no way. he is just not worth two young potential all star players.

i mean when shaq was traded, all the lakers got essentially was lamar odom and caron butlers potential. taking that into consideration, i dont see why kobe should get a better deal. 



elcap15 said:


> Everyone seems to forget that we still have Kobe under contract for at the very least 2 years. We arent just going to give him away and he cant just walk away. If Kobe does just leave after 2 years, then he has to take a pay cut from a good team, or go to a team that can pay him a max deal.


not really, but some of the laker fans are forgetting that kobe has ntc and can opt out in 2 years as well. so yeah, he can walk and the lakers wont get anything from him.

paycut should'nt be a problem. we've seen a lot of vets in the league who has done that. and assuming kobe's not that stupid, kobe can command a max term or at least close to it from almost any team with the capacity to do so.

pls remember that in this case, lakers front office can keep their ego, but utlimately its the fans who will suffer the most.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



The One said:


> *....Just to sign a crappy package of free agents.*



If we can get Gordon AND Deng AND cap space, I'll take it. But that ain't happening, so I'll take my chances w/ free agency. 

On another note, I'd can't imagine Kobe taking the MLE to play w/ a contender in two years. the only teams with significant cap space most likely won't be play-off teams.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

if the lakers f/o are smart yes. trade him. not to chicago but to anyone offering a suitable and realistic deal.


if the lakers f/o are dumb, then yes keep him while the team wins 40 + games, makes a 1st rd playoff appearance and is bounced off immediately then watch him walk out of frustration in two years.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



Silk D said:


> If we can get *Gordon AND Deng *AND cap space, I'll take it. But that ain't happening, so I'll take my chances w/ free agency.


pipe dreams from a laker fan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OC Register: Bryant trade only a matter of time*

Great players that never won a championship.
Karl Malone
John Stockton
Charles Barkley
Dominique Wilkins
Kevin Garnett
Allen Iverson
Alex English
Bernard King
Patrick Ewing 
Reggie Miller

I realize Kobe has won championships but sometimes you have to consider letting go for the better of the team's future. Me wanting Kobe to leave or not depends on multiple factors that are not resolved so this is just food for thought. (Don't give me crap for who is and isn't on this list I put together in 2mins)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



aznzen said:


> pipe dreams from a laker fan.


Homerism from a Bulls fan. (yeah i just invented that word):cheers:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

No! No! No!

And if that's not clear enough...

*NO!*


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



DaRizzle said:


> Homerism from a Bulls fan. (yeah i just invented that word):cheers:


lol

thats really just a slap of reality for those who has been living in a fantasy world.

la has a higher chance of obtaining kobe for dirk than for the bulls to give deng and gordon.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



aznzen said:


> this is ridiculous. get a clue here man, kobe wants out and he wants chicago, we did not invent this idea nor did we even ask for kobe at the first place.
> 
> deng and hinrich? wow. sorry. seeing as kobe is the leagues biggest drama queen, no way. he is just not worth two young potential all star players.



This is ridiculous. Get a clue man, Kobe wants out so that is the reason the Lakers are even humoring the idea of trading Kobe. Yes Kobe has veto power and thats why the Lakers will LISTEN to the teams he mentioned(Bulls, Mavs). You as a Bulls fan you should consider it a blessing that you have a chance to get the best player in the game. Dr. Buss is not stupid. He isn't going to let a rift between him and Kobe ruin the Lakers for the next several years. If you don't want him, fine, I'm not gonna try to change your mind because Im fine with having the greatest player in the game on the Lakers for at least the next two years. Why as a Laker fan would I want a teams half-ars offer for Kobe when 1. Lakers have Kobe if they dont trade him(stupid but true) 2. Winning solves a lot, who knows how good the Lakers young talent are gonna be in two years. Would Kobe still want out of being the main man in L.A.if they got to the WCF in 2 years. 3. If he walks in two years then we got 20mil off the books and get to spend it on whoever we want. Last time I checked we are still Los Angeles and still the Lakers, players want to play here.



aznzen said:


> i mean when shaq was traded, all the lakers got essentially was lamar odom and caron butlers potential. taking that into consideration, i dont see why kobe should get a better deal.


First, this has nothing to do with trading Kobe. It's like your saying if a team does one uneven trade then thats what they will always do. Secondly,if I've said it once I've said it a million times...Lakers got Kobe in the Shaq trade. Kobe was gone if Shaq wasn't. Period.



aznzen said:


> paycut should'nt be a problem. we've seen a lot of vets in the league who has done that. and assuming kobe's not that stupid, kobe can command a max term or at least close to it from almost any team with the capacity to do so.


Ok, I've heard they have lame weed in Chicago but that has gotta be false if you really believe this.:lol: So in two years, when he is 31, you think there is a chance Kobe will take a 50-75% paycut?!? Paycut shouldn't be a problem?!? Thats pretty funny man. Thats a Gary Payton move when he had nothing left in the tank or Malone when he was serviceable for the Lakers but still a shadow of his former self. Also, good quality NBA teams are not 20mil under the salary cap and not always willing to go 
20mil over the cap. At best he would find a team with underpaid young talent that would have a chance in the 2nd to 3rd year after he got there, after that all the young players would get paid and bail out. 

Im glad to set you straight :clap2:


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



DaRizzle said:


> 2. Winning solves a lot, who knows how good the Lakers young talent are gonna be in two years. Would Kobe still want out of being the main man in L.A.if they got to the WCF in 2 years...


c'mon now SERIOUSLY. phoenix,spurs and dallas will be on top this year and next. utah and houston are just about to hit their peak and is looking dangerous than ever. damn even denver and golden state are most likely to reach the wcf before the lakers does.

lakers cant get their act together for the past 2 years. what makes you think they'll all of a sudden turn up a notch higher especially when their captain is disgruntled and their co captain is injury prone?

lol




DaRizzle said:


> 3. If he walks in two years then we got 20mil off the books and get to spend it on whoever we want..


yeah like who? lol have you checked the 2009 nba fa class? laffable




DaRizzle said:


> Last time I checked we are still Los Angeles and still the Lakers, players want to play here.


yeah, thats why the lakers have attracted bug name fa since well...shaq was here.




DaRizzle said:


> First, this has nothing to do with trading Kobe. It's like your saying if a team does one uneven trade then thats what they will always do. Secondly,if I've said it once I've said it a million times...Lakers got Kobe in the Shaq trade. Kobe was gone if Shaq wasn't. Period..


it has. im just putting things here in perspective.


you dont get equal value for a superstar. history is with me on this one.





DaRizzle said:


> Ok, I've heard they have lame weed in Chicago but that has gotta be false if you really believe this.:lol: So in two years, when he is 31, you think there is a chance Kobe will take a 50-75% paycut?!? Paycut shouldn't be a problem?!? Thats pretty funny man. Thats a Gary Payton move when he had nothing left in the tank or Malone when he was serviceable for the Lakers but still a shadow of his former self. Also, good quality NBA teams are not 20mil under the salary cap and not always willing to go
> 20mil over the cap. At best he would find a team with underpaid young talent that would have a chance in the 2nd to 3rd year after he got there, after that all the young players would get paid and bail out.


thx for the input there ms cleo.


teams and their financial situation changes, a few trades and disappointment can do wonders for each and every respective gm in charge of dealing with his respective franchise.

we all see what kind of mess minnesota was stuck with when kg was there. a few trades later and their future has looked so bright than ever. cap relief, draft picks and young prospects are filling up their roster.


the point here is that once its apparent that kobe is walking out of LA for Nothing. I can guarantee you that with his calibre and status, teams,gm's owners will find a way to accomodate the best player in the league.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*

"we all see what kind of mess minnesota was stuck with when kg was there. a few trades later and their future has looked so bright than ever. cap relief, draft picks and young prospects are filling up their roster."

You're kidding right? The state of Minnesota should round up a posse, find McHale, and tar and feather that SOB for what he has done to that team. Unless they get lucky and get a Lebron II that team is gonna be irrelevant for a long, long time. The new Atlanta Hawks.

As for the top teams in the west in two years I don't see how they cant go anywhere but down(amended).
In 2 years: PHX: Marion or Amare gone, Nash retired? injured?just not as good?
S.A.: Getting old. Barry, Horry, Finley & Bowen retired (have parker, duncan, and manu locked up  )
DAL: It's hard to say this as a Laker fan but they will probably represent the west in two years

I know things don't seem the best right now in Laker land but this team could suprise us this year. Vlad's healthy shooting hand and shoulder, Bynum looking like a beast, a veteran PG with a two good looking young PG behind him(and lack of a certain dumb one). Odom playing almost a full season (fingers cross), Ronny being a banger on the boards and now has a J, Luke was leading the NBA in 3pt FG% before he got hurt last year.Mihm back. Kwame will be 1/10th of one percent better than last year, and, oh yeah, the best player in the WORLD. If some or all of these things go our way this year then I would just have to tell you...Don't bet against a team with Kobe on it.

BTW Totally respect your views (for now) , seem to be with it, we just differ...cheers


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

This is from the Detroit News (detnews.com) Chances are its absolute bupkis but whatever...

Thursday, October 25, 2007
Rob Parker
No Kobe is OK by Pistons

AUBURN HILLS -- Even some Pistons heard it.

Let's call it: The Rumor.

The tall tale went like this: The Pistons could get Lakers guard Kobe Bryant in a trade.


Given the disappointment of losing to Cleveland in the Eastern Conference finals, many believed the Pistons were going to work a major deal in the offseason by breaking up the championship nucleus.

Enter Bryant.

The buzz was the Pistons would part with Richard Hamilton, Tayshaun Prince, Amir Johnson and/or a first round pick for Bryant, arguably the best player in the NBA.

"Yeah, I heard that, too," Chauncey Billups said before the Pistons beat the Wizards, 104-85, at The Palace Wednesday night.

Then again Billups, who signed a five-year contract this summer, heard about many sign-and-trade deals. One had Mr. Big Shot himself going to Houston.

But Billups is still here and Bryant is on the West Coast.
Staying intact is OK

Clearly, there was nothing to the Bryant talk. Even after Bryant spewed all over sports-talk radio shows from coast-to-coast that he wanted out of L.A. The Lakers weren't interested in dealing him.

That's changed, though.

There's a real chance that Bryant will be traded by next Wednesday. If the Lakers want to get maximum value, the time to deal is now.

Either way, the Pistons -- who are expected to be in the mix for the conference title again -- are happy president Joe Dumars believes in them and didn't make a trade.

Dumars vowed he would only make a deal that would make the Pistons markedly better. He wasn't going to overreact and break up a team that has gone to five straight conference finals. Obviously, that trade wasn't out there because Dumars didn't pull the trigger.

"We're cool," said forward Rasheed Wallace when asked if he was disappointed the status quo was maintained. "We have our main core back. So I like our team the way it is."

That doesn't mean if there was a real chance to get Bryant the Pistons wouldn't look into it. That's just business.
Power player

The talk in the East would certainly shift from LeBron James and Kevin Garnett if a trade happened. For sure, Kobe would trump those two -- he has won three championships.

"He's one of the best players in the league," said guard Lindsey Hunter, who played with Bryant in L.A. "Either Tim Duncan or Kobe are the best in the NBA. It's Kobe if you're talking skill-wise."

Wallace didn't hear about Bryant coming to Motown.

"I never heard any rumors about where he's going," he said. "I don't listen to a rumor mill or get caught up in it.

"Wherever he goes, good luck to him."

Expect more rumors about Bryant in the next week. And don't be surprised if they include Detroit -- again.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



aznzen said:


> pipe dreams from a laker fan.



don't bother readiing the rest of the post


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



aznzen said:


> pipe dreams from a laker fan.



Thats probably why he said "That ain't gonna happen though".

Reading comprehension rocks!!! :cheers:


----------



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

I don't see the Lakers getting equal trade value if he is traded and he also has the right to veto any trade he wants if I'm not mistaken?

That leaves Chicago, Dallas or Phoenix...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

Another day, another Bryant-to-________ rumor. Somehow I don't think this one will get done either.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

No, of course not. Unfortunately though it doesn't look a resolution is at all possible anymore which makes this whole situation that much more frustrating.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

If management is dedicated to winning now, then yes keep Kobe.

If they are dedicated to building for the future, trade him.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

if we do trade kobe, it will probably be better to strike a deal with detroit. they got alot of talent they can part with yet still be competitive to keep kobe happy. i wouldnt be surprised if JoeD pulled the trigger this season, seeing that his team doesnt have what it takes to beat team the elite teams in the east. A package of hamilton, prince, amir, (1st round pick) sounds good to me. instead of the 1st round pick, pistons should give us the next dwade, RODYNEY STUCKEY BABY.

A package of Kobe, Radman, and Sasha for Hamilton, Prince, Amir, and Stuckey.

PG - Fisher, Farmar, Crittenton
SG - Hamilton, Stuckey, Evans
SF - Prince, Walton, 
PF - Odom, Amir, Turiaf, Cook
C - Bynum, Mihm, Kwame

talk about depth. WOW!

Deeeetroit basketball would look like this

PG - Billup, Hunter, Sasha
SG - Bryant, Affalo, Murray
SF - Radman, Hayes, Dupree
PF - McDyess, Maxiell, (Webber)
C - Sheed, Narz


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

I don't see this happening. It wouldn't be a horrible deal because Rip & Prince are both proven players, but I just don't think it's going to happen. I can't see Kobe fitting into the Pistons system well.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

I don't know about this trade but I love Tayshaun Prince's game. I've always wanted him to become a Laker...i just don't know about this way.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

I want Tayshaun and Sheed baby!! Now we are talking about trades.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

Well, true or not, it certainly is one of the more equitable trade packages.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

This is the best trade offer I have heard...

We get back a 20 ppg SG and a very versitile SF who plays geat D. Lets do it...


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



aznzen said:


> pipe dreams from a laker fan.


Yes, Lord knows a sixth man and an overrated secondary player is way too much to ask for the best player in the league. Is every Chicago Bulls fan on drugs?


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If management is dedicated to winning now, then yes keep Kobe.
> 
> If they are dedicated to building for the future, trade him.


If by building for the future you mean in 20 years then I get your point.

*The only people who voted "YES" are either Bulls/Mavericks fans frantically browsing our forum for any pathetic little tid bit they can find about their own masturbation fantasies regarding Kobe Bryant.

Any Laker fan that voted "YES" is merely one of the bitter Shaq "Carry-overs" who merely watches the Lakers and Kobe Bryant's career in sad hopes that somehow his downfall will result in some spiteful repercussion for Shaq's departure.*


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

I can go either way. However, what's the difference, really. We are not winning with Kobe and we don't have the personnel to get him top quality help, without having to trade players the FO wants to keep. A catch-22 situation.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*



SoCalfan21 said:


> This is the best trade offer I have heard...
> 
> We get back a 20 ppg SG and a very versitile SF who plays geat D. Lets do it...


Yeah...I like this package. We would actually get two proven all-star caliber starters and no baggage. However, I highly doubt it is true...just another rumor.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



DaRizzle said:


> I know things don't seem the best right now in Laker land but this team could suprise us this year.


Agreed. I think we will win more games and be more fun to watch, regardless of the season outcome.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



koberules24 said:


> If by building for the future you mean in 20 years then I get your point.
> 
> *The only people who voted "YES" are either Bulls/Mavericks fans frantically browsing our forum for any pathetic little tid bit they can find about their own masturbation fantasies regarding Kobe Bryant.
> 
> Any Laker fan that voted "YES" is merely one of the bitter Shaq "Carry-overs" who merely watches the Lakers and Kobe Bryant's career in sad hopes that somehow his downfall will result in some spiteful repercussion for Shaq's departure.*


Wow, your words are in bold...again...you must be right. "Masturbation fantasies regarding Kobe Bryant"??? Who are you REALLY talking about here...hmmm


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*

are people really getting excited over deng and gordon? are you effing kidding me?!?! 

Yeah, I can't wait till we change our forum title to:

Los Angeles Lakers
traded 2 of the top 15 players in NBA History for *0* all stars


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Merged threads, so we aren't talking about the same subject on every other thread.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sources: Bulls, Lakers talking daily about Kobe*
_By Chris Sheridan
ESPN.com_



> The Kobe Bryant-to-Chicago trade talks are very real, and they've been real for a while.
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers and Chicago Bulls have been having daily discussions about Bryant trade possibilities for at least the past week, with Bryant's no-trade clause throwing a unique wrench into the situation, according to sources.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



DaRizzle said:


> Wow, your words are in bold...again...you must be right. "Masturbation fantasies regarding Kobe Bryant"??? Who are you REALLY talking about here...hmmm


Not Necessary. Please watch on how you talk to other members on this board. - Eternal


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

Eternal said:


> *Sources: Bulls, Lakers talking daily about Kobe*
> _By Chris Sheridan
> ESPN.com_
> 
> ...


Old news being overdone. *I'll believe this when it actually comes from one of Bryant's confidants and not some guy who up until a month ago was talking about Kobe being traded for Jamal Crawford.*

Same as always I'll believe it when I see it and *IF I SEE THAT THIS TEAM IS THAT ****ING STUPID THAT THEY ACTUALLY TRADE KOBE BRYANT THEN I'LL BE CALLING THOSE MORONS TO REFUND THE TICKETS I BOUGHT.*
*
EDIT: I DIDN'T EDIT ANYTHING, SORRY. MY MISTAKE.*


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Future Definitely looks Bright*

In 2004 the Lakers traded Shaquille O'Neal (one of the greatest centers of all time) and told Kobe and their fanbase that they would now construct a winner around Bryant who was already arguably the best player in the league with 3 championship rings on his finger.

In 2007 they are attempting to trade Kobe so they can build around a 20 year old center who, statistically, has proven less than Kwame Brown did with the Washington Wizards. But don't worry he has genius mastermind Jim Buss' endorsement. In choosing to trade Kobe for spare parts they will put themselves out of sight of cap relief for another decade.

_Future looks bright doesn't it?_


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*

It sure does.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

koberules24 said:


> * THEY ACTUALLY TRADE KOBE BRYANT THEN I'LL BE CALLING THOSE MORONS TO REFUND THE TICKETS I BOUGHT.*
> 
> Tell us something we don't already know about you.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*

Im not saying that the Lakers should absolutely trade Kobe...But you have same lame ways to say they shouldn't


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

_Well if you want to know so much about me I'm sure we could set up more "private arrangements"_:wink: Though I may have to special order a Luol Deng jersey to really _spike_ the mood if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

Kobe to management: Trade me, just not for anyone good.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*



DaRizzle said:


> Im not saying that the Lakers should absolutely trade Kobe...But you have same lame ways to say they shouldn't


Would you be willing to "enlighten" the rest of us on some of the obvious one's we're not already aware of?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

koberules24 said:


> _Well if you want to know so much about me I'm sure we could set up more "private arrangements"_:wink: Though I may have to special order a Luol Deng jersey to really _spike_ the mood if you know what I mean.


Uh...does that mean you wanna fight or have gay sex? I'm sorry, but I'm not interested in either.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*



koberules24 said:


> In 2004 the Lakers traded Shaquille O'Neal (one of the greatest centers of all time) and told Kobe and their fanbase that they would now construct a winner around Bryant who was already arguably the best player in the league with 3 championship rings on his finger.
> 
> In 2007 they are attempting to trade Kobe so they can build around a 20 year old center who, statistically, has proven less than Kwame Brown did with the Washington Wizards. But don't worry he has genius mastermind Jim Buss' endorsement. In choosing to trade Kobe for spare parts they will put themselves out of sight of cap relief for another decade.
> 
> _Future looks bright doesn't it?_


Its a completely different scenario.

Say they trade Kobe to the Bulls for Ben Gordon or Luol Deng. I'm pretty sure the team will be building around a core of Gordon, Deng, Odom, and Bynum. Its not as if they are trading Kobe just so they can build around Bynum.

Second, if trading Kobe makes the Lakers better, I don't see why he shouldn't be traded. No player is bigger than his team.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*



Drewbs said:


> Its a completely different scenario.
> 
> Say they trade Kobe to the Bulls for Ben Gordon or Luol Deng. I'm pretty sure the team will be building around a core of Gordon, Deng, Odom, and Bynum. Its not as if they are trading Kobe just so they can build around Bynum.
> 
> Second, if trading Kobe makes the Lakers better, I don't see why he shouldn't be traded. No player is bigger than his team.


*So how does trading Kobe make the Lakers better?* If trading a superstar actually made a team better than why would anybody be interested?* Do you remember the last time we've tried to build around players who have never made an All Star team? *Caron Butler made the All Star team with Washington. Shaq won another ring and made the Heat a hell of a lot better. The Lakers have proven they CAN MAKE OTHER TEAMS A HELL OF A LOT BETTER.

"No player is bigger than his team" LOL. 
I can only respond to that with this: 
*No owner's ego is bigger than a franchise.*


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

DaRizzle said:


> Uh...does that mean you wanna fight or have gay sex? I'm sorry, but I'm not interested in either.


_Damn you put out all the signals and everything!_ 
*Jesus.... anybody could have a field day messing with you.* I'm still trying to figure out how you survived high school let alone walking down the streets of L.A. praying for a Kobe Bryant trade.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I have never said that I for sure would trade Kobe. I would trade him if it made the team better. (let me speak for you for a moment) *HOW WOULD TRADING A F******** SUPERSTAR MAKE A TEAM BETTER?!?* It would if with the players got in return made a more complete TEAM. Chemistry is huge. I'll trade Kobe in a second if it consistantly made the Lakers have a better record for the years after the trade. I'm a basketball fan that appreciates good team ball...weather or not that includes a superstar does not matter to me. Wining does.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Future Definitely looks Bright*



koberules24 said:


> *So how does trading Kobe make the Lakers better?* If trading a superstar actually made a team better than why would anybody be interested?* Do you remember the last time we've tried to build around players who have never made an All Star team? *Caron Butler made the All Star team with Washington. Shaq won another ring and made the Heat a hell of a lot better. The Lakers have proven they CAN MAKE OTHER TEAMS A HELL OF A LOT BETTER.
> 
> "No player is bigger than his team" LOL.
> I can only respond to that with this:
> *No owner's ego is bigger than a franchise.*


What more do you want the Lakers to do? Kobe can't stand being here... as he's already said, and the Lakers are trying to do what HE wants. The Lakers at this point have a better chance at trading Kobe and hope for some good young talent, and build around that. It really makes no sense to keep Kobe, as this team won't be getting better anytime soon, as it's almost impossible to at this point, not because of management, but b/c of the little trade bait they have. Lakers are simply trying to fulfill what Kobe wants, and in return get something in return that can help the franchise.

You keep defending keep Kobe in LA, but I find it funny that Kobe would hate you for what your defending for, which is to keep Kobe in LA.

Other teams want him, if he wants to play their. It's rather pointless keeping the guy here, as he obviously isn't putting all his effort into his game with the Lakers.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Phil (Nations Capital): How real is the rumor that the Wiz are going to trade for Kobe?
> 
> Marc Stein: (11:03 AM ET ) Real enough that I wouldn't call it a rumor. Washington's interest, I'm told, is super genuine. What we don't know yet is whether Kobe would be amenable to Washington. But the Lakers would be hard-pressed to do better than a package that apparently features Gilbert Arenas and Andray Blatche . . . as long as Gil were willing to agree to extension with his hometown Lakers as opposed to opting out at season's end.
> 
> Marc Stein: (11:05 AM ET ) I am no way saying that this is imminent or anything. But Sam Smith reported in today's Chicago Tribune that there's a buzz about the Wiz getting involved in the Kobe Sweepstakes and I've since heard that there's legit smoke here. We'll have to see what Kobe thinks of sharing a city with the president, since he wields more power than anyone in the NBA with the only active no-trade clause.


so would lakers fans be happy with a motivated Gil.... rather than an un-happy Kobe?


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Avalanche said:


> so would lakers fans be happy with a motivated Gil.... rather than an un-happy Kobe?


i say if we gotta get rid of Kobe i want a top 5 player in return, Gil is from LA, hes younger than Kobe, he will share the ball, and he can score just like Kobe. this makes the most sense out of any trade scenario i think


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> so would lakers fans be happy with a motivated Gil.... rather than an un-happy Kobe?


love it love it

it would be nice to get a first round pick and nick young but i dont mind a gil for kobe straight up


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

dannyM said:


> love it love it
> 
> it would be nice to get a first round pick and nick young but i dont mind a gil for kobe straight up



ha? Gil has no D


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Gil is a good place to start when talking about Kobe. WE should definately get more than just Arenas though.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh my god. You gotta do this deal. Gilbert is essentially the same player as Kobe but with a great attitude. He has great character and if you saw what he said about opening day, you'd know he's the type of player you want to go to war with. This is a great trade for both teams.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

KObe wont agree to this. I think the Wizards' roster are worst than LA.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Maybe the idea of playing with Caron again and having Antawn Jamison is enough to get him excited about the possibilties in Washington? Despite the improvement of the Celtics, there still aren't too many teams in the East that would be considered upper-echelon. Detroit is still good, as is Chicago, but Miami is no longer a huge factor. Orlando might be ready to challenge, but I doubt it. Washington would instantly become one of the four best teams in the conference and have a much better shot than the Lakers at actually going deep into the playoffs with Kobe. This deal really makes a lot of sense to me if you're going to try to get anything close to "equal value" for the best player in the league.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

onelakerfan said:


> ha? Gil has no D


kobe only plays defense *when he wants to*

basically means he wont be playing D for lakers all year


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

dannyM said:


> kobe only plays defense *when he wants to*
> 
> basically means he wont be playing D for lakers all year


Yep, he'll shut it down like he did in 05-06 when it seemed like he forgot altogether how to defend.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dannyM said:


> kobe only plays defense *when he wants to*
> 
> basically means he wont be playing D for lakers all year


and you know this how?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

3 way deal: Bulls-Lakers- Wiz


Lakers trade: Kobe (without the trade kicker)

Lakers recieve: Gilbert Arenas, Hinrich (yes, factoring in BYC) and a (signed and traded Brown at the 2,031,889 that it would take to compensate for the BYC within the 25%)

Lineup:

C. Bynum
Pf. Odom
Sf. Walton
Sg. Arenas
Pg. Hinrich

Why: Gets DECENT value for a disgruntled superstar by putting a young (and established) backcourt in place to go with "future superstar" Bynum. Additionally, it gives the Lakers a number of pieces to deal.

The team above is already better than a lakers team with a dis-enfranchised Bryant and will only get better.

Wizards trade: Arenas

Wizards recieve: Ben Gordon and Tyrus Thomas

C. Jamison (I know, I know)
Pf. Thomas
Sf. Butler
Sg. Gordon
Pg. Daniels

Whys: Arenas (or so the theroy goes) may be looking to move on. Getting two lotto type players (an established 20 PPG scorer and a young defensive big) may be getting a fairly good return if Arenas has (indeed) indicated he would like to be elsewhere.


Bulls Trade: Ty Thomas, Gordon, Hinrich, signed and traded PJ Brown

Bulls Recieve: Kobe Bryant.

Line up:

C.) Wallace
Pf.) Noah
Sf. Deng
Sg.) kobe
Pg.) Duhon

With nocionni and sofo, smith and gray still coming off the bench.

Whys: Bulls deal their current back court and one of the young bigs for the best two way player in the game and with a supporting (defensive minded, no nonsense cast) gives the bulls a odds on favorite chance of coming out of the east.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> 3 way deal: Bulls-Lakers- Wiz
> 
> 
> Lakers trade: Kobe (without the trade kicker)
> ...


I think I can live with this. Actually, I'm pretty fond of this idea. The only issue then is that the Lakers backcourt is seriously overcrowded with three PG's behind Hinrich. I think Farmar would have to be thrown into that deal somehow.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

I'd think that if you didn't have too you would keep Farmar as an extra bargaining chip OUTSIDE of this deal.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

LoyalBull said:


> 3 way deal: Bulls-Lakers- Wiz
> 
> 
> Lakers trade: Kobe (without the trade kicker)
> ...


I like this, but id rather receive Tyrus than Hinrich.

Fisher/ Farmar/Critt
Arenas
Odom
Tyrus
Bynum

sounds good to me.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> I like this, but id rather relieve Tyrus than Hinrich.
> 
> Fisher/ Farmar/Critt
> Arenas
> ...


I like Hinrich because his value is higher at the moment, but Thomas could develop into a stud PF which could give the Lakers a monstrous frontcourt in a couple of years.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The way i see it, our future backcourt would be set with Arenas and Crit and/or Farmar. We might as well bolster our future frontcourt while we can. Bynum and Thomas could prove to be formidable duo in a year or two.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Instead of Hinrich we could take Tyrus and Noah.


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

And then the deal wouldn't work money wise.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Oh yeah. Damn CBA


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

There are reports going around Chicago that the Bulls, Kings, and Lakers may work out a trade.. Kobe to the Bulls.. Ron Artest and Kirk Hinrich to the Lakers.. the talks appear serious.. and if it happens it will include others obviously but would happen in 48-72 hours.. They are saying its all up to Kobe to approve of it. It'll be interesting to see who plays in the Bulls game tonight.. I'm listening to the radio and the discussions sound serious.. but The "Score" in Chicago is barely right so take that consideration too!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> There are reports going around Chicago that the Bulls, Kings, and Lakers may work out a trade.. Kobe to the Bulls.. Ron Artest and Kirk Hinrich to the Lakers.. the talks appear serious.. and if it happens it will include others obviously but would happen in 48-72 hours.. They are saying its all up to Kobe to approve of it. It'll be interesting to see who plays in the Bulls game tonight.. I'm listening to the radio and the discussions sound serious..


Link to radio? Which radio station? come on, we need some proof....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

http://www.670thescore.com/

they keep saying its all in Kobe's hands to approve it now.. Bulls dont wanna give up Hinrich but the Lakers really really want him!

Bulls announcer Tom Dorr (sp) will be coming up after commercials


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah im sure we really really want another point gaurd...God the Lakers organization is a peice of ****.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Yeah im sure we really really want another point gaurd...God the Lakers organization is a peice of ****.


I'm sure if this trade happens that some of our Point Guards will be going to the Kings.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've got to assume that we would be getting Gordon as well. Gordon isn't an NBA PG, and if the Bulls traded Hinrich and Thomas and got Kobe...that would just be a joke. Output of Hinrich, Gordon and Thomas and an input of Kobe is fair.

As for trading Kobe and possibly others like Farmar, Vujacic, Cook, etc. for Hinrich, Gordon and Artest...I love it and I'd do it any day of the week.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

This works, and I've got to think that it would be appealing to all teams involved...

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...1~25&teams=13~23~13~23~23~4~23~4~13&te=&cash=


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The One said:


> I'm sure if this trade happens that some of our Point Guards will be going to the Kings.



It's not just "another" point guard. Kirk is a significant upgrade in every way to the guards we have now. Farmar would probably on his way out, although some are speculating from what I've read is there is a reason Javaris was in street clothing. But the caption of the deal as reported by 670 chicago is this: Taken from LG:

670 The score B & B
48 hours for approval
- This is above Paxson's head right now
- Lakers are sick of Kobe and want him gone now. Were amazed he got booed so badly last night

Here's the deal:
- Does not involve Deng
- Does involve (best info at the moment) Kirk Hinrich
- 3rd team is the Kings
- Artest Going to Lakers

Also said Phx Was involve as a 3rd team but back off.
Kings getting involve. 


If the Lakers could get some decent filler and Artest and Kirk Hinrich. I'd be satisifed. You will NEVER get equal value to Kobe. But this would make us a much better team all around. My only concern would be rather we resign Phil Jackson. The new lineup would be far more suited to run fast break basketball, than the triangle. Think of this lineup.

Kirk Hinrich
Ben Gordon (im speculating he would be still included)
Ron Artest
Lamar Odom
Bynum/Mihm

Bynum being the weakest leak speed wise, is still thin enough and linky he could probably get into a running basketball offense. But the athletic aspect of the team and defense would be much improved over the current Lakers roster in my opinion.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> This works, and I've got to think that it would be appealing to all teams involved...
> 
> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...1~25&teams=13~23~13~23~23~4~23~4~13&te=&cash=


It looks really good. I'd be sad to see Farmar go. But I think we would be much better with this deal.

What about Farmar though. He just got his extension, can he be traded?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I mean the only reason I think this is possible is all teams make out well. Kobe would still be on a team in the east that is poised to make a run for a title. Although including Ben as well may deter him slightly.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> It looks really good. I'd be sad to see Farmar go. But I think we would be much better with this deal.
> 
> What about Farmar though. He just got his extension, can he be traded?


Farmar didn't get an extension; the Lakers picked up his option. So yup yup, he can indeed be traded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

All I know is that if/when Kobe IS traded, it's going to be an extremely weird feeling knowing that he will not be playing for the Los Angeles Lakers. It'll take time to get used to.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> All I know is that if/when Kobe IS traded, it's going to be an extremely weird feeling knowing that he will not be playing for the Los Angeles Lakers. It'll take time to get used to.



I'll miss him for sure. But he is going to leave on his own in two years or now by trade. We need to build for the future, Kobe doesn't have that type of time.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Someone claimed on a different forum that Kirk is BYC. Is that true?


----------



## LoyalBull (Jun 12, 2002)

Of course he is.

Which is why the deal is B U L L


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

From today's Chicago Suns-Times:



> A source close to the Phoenix Suns shot down a rumored three-team deal that would've had the Bulls landing Bryant, Gordon and the Suns' Shawn Marion going to the Lakers and a package of Tyrus Thomas and other considerations heading to Phoenix.
> 
> The Suns source said the team would be interested in discussing such a deal but that Phoenix last talked trade with the Lakers for Bryant some 10 days ago, and the conversation went nowhere.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

nothing new here, it's just in the print media now:

Is a Bulls trade for Kobe Bryant in the works?




> _Trade rumors involving Los Angeles Lakers superstar Kobe Bryant coming to the Bulls just won't go away. In fact, they are getting hotter and heavier by the minute.
> 
> The latest, as reported by WSCR 670-AM, has Bryant coming to the Bulls as part of a three-way deal involving the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> ...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> ESPN is reporting that a three-way trade involving the Lakers, Bulls and Kings is now dead, but has been discussed.
> 
> The Lakers would acquire Ron Artest and Ben Wallace, the Kings would acquire Ben Gordon and P.J. Brown, while the Bulls would get Kobe Bryant. [READ]


http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...way_kobe_trade_involving_kings_falls_through/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm where the heck did that one come from? This whole things is strange.. I still think he'll end up being traded to Chicago and will be one of these days soon.. maybe I'm wrong but thats where this is going towards..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Supposedly Sports Center said the deal is dead.

I just want to say that I seriously doubt ESPN has an insider that is that close to the situation. They haven't been on the breaking end of a Laker deal in years.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Doubt that will happen with pure conviction. Lakers get Artest and Wallace for Kobe? Wow lol. 


Also Sacramento is already loaded with guards. They just signed Kevin Martin for $50 mil. No point in taking another type of player in Ben Gordon.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Artest's trade value is garbage. I would do this deal for Odom maybe. Certainly not Kobe. The question is, who is leaking all of this ****? Each source has a different version of the trade and it's not even close.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

ahahah artest and wallace on the same team

maybe they'll start something crazy in LA you know what i mean


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Artestify! said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...way_kobe_trade_involving_kings_falls_through/


I'm sorry, but the info on that "collapsed" trade has to be BS. Artest for Gordon? That is a ludicrous swap, and clearly favors the Kings.

Artest and Wallace? God, that would be an awful trade for us, and there is no way that management was considering only those two guys for Kobe, but could imagine those two playing on the same team?! That's one nasty defense!

If we got Kirk Hinrich and a first round pick from Chicago and the Kings got Farmar, Thomas and Sefolosha, it would make more sense. Maybe we send over Cook and Kwame to Chicago as well.

Here's how it looks...
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...85~25&teams=4~4~4~23~13~23~23~13~13&te=&cash=

I love the trade because we get 3 All-NBA defenders. Wallace's contract? Oh well, we're already almost in cap hell.

***Lakers***
PG: Kirk Hinrich...Derek Fisher...Javaris Crittenton...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Ron Artest...Maurice Evans...Coby Karl
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Ben Wallace...Ronny Turiaf
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm

***Bulls***
PG: Ben Gordon...Chris Duhon...JamesOn Curry
SG: Kobe Bryant...Andres Nocioni
SF: Luol Deng...Adrian Griffin...Viktor Khryapa
PF: Joakim Noah...Joe Smith...Brian Cook
C: Kwame Brown...Aaron Gray


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Artest's trade value is garbage. I would do this deal for Odom maybe. Certainly not Kobe. The question is, who is leaking all of this ****? Each source has a different version of the trade and it's not even close.


sorry it leaked out of my ***. 

basically it's pure ****.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

That deal is hilarious. I'd rather get Gordon and the young guys from Bulls, rather then two old players.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

how does this trade sound



lougehrig said:


> So the new rumor floating around is LA/Phoenix/Chicago
> 
> Phoenix get: Wallace and Thabo
> 
> ...


<!-- google_ad_section_end --><!-- / message --><!-- edit note -->


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I hate it.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont like it, no one on the Lakers could create his own shot


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

nguyen_milan said:


> I dont like it, no one on the Lakers could create his own shot


That part is definitely true.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

UPDATE: Chicago Tribune



> *Kobe Bryant is NOT coming to the Bulls*
> 
> General manager John Paxson put an end to more than a week of feverish speculation, declaring, "There's not a deal to be done" in the Bryant sweepstakes following Thursday's practice.
> 
> ...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Again I smell bull**** from Paxson


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

------


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I just don't get why they won't consolidate their team. They have too many guards. Gordon is undersized and should be traded, Deng is a centerpeice in any superstar trade with Chicago. I would send Deng, Gordon, Wallace, and that ugly kid from Florida to LA for Kobe and Kwame, there is still a fantastic 1-4 makeup of the team.

I think that a starting lineup of:
Hinrich
Kobe
Thomas
Nocioni
Sweetney(maybe Kwame)

would be a force in the league. In fact, they would get to the finals within 2 years!

As for the Lakers, they would have a lineup of:
Fischer
Gordon
Deng
Odom
Wallace

It's ok that the 2 is giving up size since Odom and Wallace are mobil big men. The Lakers would be relevent again! They would also have some fantastic trade pieces to aquire other talent like J O'Neal. What do you think?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> I just don't get why they won't consolidate their team. They have too many guards. Gordon is undersized and should be traded, Deng is a centerpeice in any superstar trade with Chicago. I would send Deng, Gordon, Wallace, and that ugly kid from Florida to LA for Kobe and Kwame, there is still a fantastic 1-4 makeup of the team.
> 
> I think that a starting lineup of:
> Hinrich
> ...


that lineup would be ok but.....


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Trade him or keep him. I did not like what i saw the other day. 3rd qtr lakers team look really bad and on the edge. kobe was not passing the ball team was not supporting kobe (it was like the QB in football that did not get along with offensive line). phil look like he was about to quit. did not look good at all.
here is my take on this, keep kobe don't trade him unless you are offered an super all star (wade, labron, bosh, Dh from orlando) which probably is not going to happen. try your best to build around him for the next 2 year. If he goes into his mood swings again, bench him, don't play him, but don't trade him. after 2 years if he walks he walk, but it self should prove a point to this baskeball player that they should not and would not get there way. they are the employees, ASK don't Demand. after 2 years he walks way so what. there are other basketball players that emerge every year (bosh, wade, labron, oden, etc) and we have free agents and other trades.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Benching Kobe is not going to be a solution. Its like adding fuel to a fire. 


Finding ways to get him legitimate help is the only way to make him and fans alike satisfied.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder*

How about this,
Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder?

You trade 45 points player for a 47 point player and a former all-star and 2 first rounders.

Rockets will take the trade and Kobe will approve the trade. That is all you can do now.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder*

??????????????????


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*Re: Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder*



Ballscientist said:


> How about this,
> Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder?
> 
> You trade 45 points player for a 47 point player and a former all-star and 2 first rounders.
> ...


Merged your thread with the Kobe Trade thread.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oh, and that trade is not going to happen.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder*



Ballscientist said:


> How about this,
> Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder?
> 
> You trade 45 points player for a 47 point player and a former all-star and 2 first rounders.
> ...


No thanks.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder*



Ballscientist said:


> How about this,
> Kobe for T-Mac/Francis/Head/First Rounder?
> 
> You trade 45 points player for a 47 point player and a former all-star and 2 first rounders.
> ...


:lol:


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I think the Lakers just need to toughen up. I'm all in favor of a trade that makes the Lakers better. (and NO I dont mean that stupid Wallace and Artest rumor). If the Lakers can't make that trade because no one wants to pony up or Kobe really is C blocking, then I say keep him here until his contract runs out. You know he isn't going to tank or sit on the bench and loose out on dominating no matter where he is, and one thing it will do if he is convienced he wants out now is that maybe he should be a little more open minded in the future about the trades.

If Kobe walks, the amount of money he looses is going to be substantial. No contention team will have th money to give him what he deserves. Nothing even close to it. And rather Kobe is all about the wins or not, he is going to always be thinking about the money if he walks. 

I say keep him year this year. Let him see the Lakers aren't going to give him up for more puppy crap. Let him think about it, and try the trades again next season. If he walks, and Brown doesn't get a new deal. Thats plenty of cap relief just in time for a run at the king. And hopefully our youth will be a lot better then.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

onelakerfan said:


> Trade him or keep him. I did not like what i saw the other day. 3rd qtr lakers team look really bad and on the edge. kobe was not passing the ball team was not supporting kobe (it was like the QB in football that did not get along with offensive line). phil look like he was about to quit. did not look good at all.
> here is my take on this, keep kobe don't trade him unless you are offered an super all star (wade, labron, bosh, Dh from orlando) which probably is not going to happen. try your best to build around him for the next 2 year. If he goes into his mood swings again, bench him, don't play him, but don't trade him. after 2 years if he walks he walk, but it self should prove a point to this baskeball player that they should not and would not get there way. they are the employees, ASK don't Demand. after 2 years he walks way so what. there are other basketball players that emerge every year (bosh, wade, labron, oden, etc) and we have free agents and other trades.


Then they let him walk for nothing and that's not good business. I think that they should go for a couple of unproven young talents that can be packaged in a trade for another proven star.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Then they let him walk for nothing and that's not good business. I think that they should go for a couple of unproven young talents that can be packaged in a trade for another proven star.


I agree, I don't see a package out there now though, where it would work, both financially and what the Lakers are looking for.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

IceMan23and3 said:


> Then they let him walk for nothing and that's not good business. I think that they should go for a couple of unproven young talents that can be packaged in a trade for another proven star.



if you are talking about business, it is a very good business.

kobe will help make money for next 2 years, the unproven talents will not make money for lakers. than you dump kobe's salary and sign someone cheeper making money donald starling sp? style. 

on the other note there will be many good free agents that will want to play for LA (or money that they will get from LA) FA school of 2010


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

This is probably the darkest era in the history of this forum. Can't believe we were close to trading Kobe for Hinrich and Deng.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Thank God that didn't happen.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I freaking avoided the debate. Thank god this never happened.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Do we really want to trade Kobe?*



elcap15 said:


> No.
> 
> There is no way to improve the team by trading Kobe. I would rather let him walk in 2 years than take back a bunch of trash. *WE STILL HAVE HIM FOR 2 YEARS! Anything could happen by then.*


ElCap FTMFWin!!!!
*
Anything is POSSIBLE!!!!!*


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

*Re: OT (sorta) Kobe would own town,win titles.*



OMGBaselRocks! said:


> deng and hinrich? wow. sorry. seeing as kobe is the leagues biggest drama queen, no way. he is just not worth two young potential all star players.


OMGBaselRocks FTMFLoss!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe Watch: New Unfounded Rumor!!!*

Elcap is the man. Anybody miss koberules24? :laugh:

And lol @ aznzen. What a turd.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

yep, Im looking pretty damn good in this thread.


----------

